# Cajun shrimp with Linguini



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb liguini (any pasta will do)
1 16 oz jar spaghetti sauce(any flavor)
1/2 package of Zatarans cajun spice blend
8 oz of cleaned shrimp\
2-3 tbls of good olive oil

In a large saucepan add 2-3 tbls of the olive oil and 1/2 package of cajun spices.Saute for about 1 min and add spaghetti sauce and simmer for a about 5 mins. Add the shrimp and simmer for 5 mins longer until shrimp are cooked through. Mean while cook pasta according to box directions being sure not to over cook the pasta. Serve over the pasta with lots of of freshly grated parmesan cheese. If you are using frozen shrimp that have already cleaned just place them directly into the simmering sauce, but do not defrost, just simmer a bit lobger until done. If you like your sauce with a little more kick add more of the cajun seasoning.


----------

